# Mini report - Worldmark San Francisco



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2010)

DH and I spent Sat. night in a 1 bdm. at this resort in San Francisco.  I like the property very much, although, even the 1 bdm. units are like hotel rooms with a wet bar, microwave, bar fridge, toaster, and a few utensils.  However, in San Francisco - it's more than adequate.  The unit is small, with a queen bed, but fashionably decorated and fresh.

It is located about 7 blocks from the Powell St. BART station, on Stockton about 2 block past Union Square.  It's actually up one story from Stockton on the cross street - Bush, which is at the top of the Stockton Tunnel.  (Picture two streets crossing each other - Stockton tunnels under Bush.)  You have to climb two flights of stairs to reach it from Stockton - we just had carry-ons, but you wouldn't want to do it with big bags.

My only complaint is that the neighborhood is extremely noisy - at least on Saturday night.  It was a balmy night and the clubs were packed and lots of young people out on the street as well.  There is a bar/club kitty-corner across the street from the resort and we were awakened at 2:00 am by a piercing scream followed by a large street fight, cops, ambulance, and the fire department.  We were on the 2nd floor so got the full effect.

The desk told us they are putting in double-paned windows and I would love to stay there again - in a higher room.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds like you might be purchasing WorldMark points.  I have thought of buying them many times but haven't pulled the trigger.  Wyndham Canterbury is really pretty and in an excellent location, too, and we can always get that one.  

Do you own Wyn points, Denise?  You should try Canterbury!  It's new, so of course gorgeous.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 21, 2010)

My Wyndham TS's are just in weeks - not points.  I really can't use any more  timeshares right now, so I don't see us buying anything else until we retire.  We usually do very well with Priceline in SF, but couldn't get anything for this weekend, so we were very happy to try out a SF TS for the first time - thanks to a Tugger!


----------

